# The Provita



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Had some time today for some stream therapy. When I got there, I found the river flowing notably off color and a lot of floating weeds being washed downstream. Sounds like a guy would expect bummer of a trip. Oh well, the fair weather crowd was gone and the tubing co-eds were back in their dorms, dreaming of Zach Wilson. So at least I had the river to myself. 

In spite of having to pick salad off my flies all afternoon, I got some love. Nothing incredible, but it was nice to be out there and I caught a fair number. 

I pulled the camera out a couple of times.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

No keta from Provita?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope, just mykiss and trutta. 

I thought we got keta successfully spawned and ensured the continuation of the run. (and sequels) However, as is the nature of things, what is left of our keta is now being picked at by seagulls. >>O


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some seriously fat rainbows. Well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hit the Provita again today. Fair action but smaller fish. The river isn't so messy now. Egg pattern season is almost here.


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

*Fly Fishing*



Catherder said:


> Had some time today for some stream therapy. When I got there, I found the river flowing notably off color and a lot of floating weeds being washed downstream. Sounds like a guy would expect bummer of a trip. Oh well, the fair weather crowd was gone and the tubing co-eds were back in their dorms, dreaming of Zach Wilson. So at least I had the river to myself.
> 
> In spite of having to pick salad off my flies all afternoon, I got some love. Nothing incredible, but it was nice to be out there and I caught a fair number.
> 
> I pulled the camera out a couple of times.


I have never quite been able to figure out how to Fly Fish. Have a rod but never have been succesful. Very Jealous!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

River was pretty good on Saturday. Had a nice afternoon caddis hatch


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TPrawitt91 said:


> River was pretty good on Saturday. Had a nice afternoon caddis hatch


Middle or lower?

There were a few caddis and even mayflies going off today, but the fish weren't interested in surface bugs where I was fishing. Did have a little love with an emerger though.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Kbx said:


> I have never quite been able to figure out how to Fly Fish. Have a rod but never have been succesful. Very Jealous!


There is only one way to get better: keep doing it.

I don't know where you fish, or what kind of flies you use. If you are struggling to figure things out, I would suggest finding a small stream (preferably without a lot of brush - plenty of casting room) that has a high population of trout. Start throwing some dry flies at them using a floating line. This should help you learn how to cast, and give you success catching fish. Then I'd start using buggers. Then I'd never change and use buggers for the rest of my life.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Catherder said:


> Middle or lower?
> 
> There were a few caddis and even mayflies going off today, but the fish weren't interested in surface bugs where I was fishing. Did have a little love with an emerger though.


Middle, closer to the dam than deer creek.


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

PBH said:


> Kbx said:
> 
> 
> > I have never quite been able to figure out how to Fly Fish. Have a rod but never have been succesful. Very Jealous!
> ...


I need to dedicate the time to it here in the near future. I find I don't get out as much as I used to due to having 3 young kids. But everytime I do go out with a spinning rod, I wish I knew how to fly fish. Just a different skill and experience from what I can tell.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

You have to leave the spinning rod at home. That way the only way you get to fish is with the fly rod. After you get the hang of it, the spinning rod may never get to go again. (At least that's how it went for me.)


----------

